# Offseason Plan



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

okay so I think were done, even if we somehow win this series, were not going to beat the Spurs


so ya

this is what I would do


throw 1/2 of the MLE at Chris "Birdman" Anderson 
throw the other 1/2 at Luke Walton

Try to S&T Mobley to get a good defensive minded SG in return


trade Skinner
trade Thomas
trade Corliss
trade Tag(as a expiring contract)

and lastly


TRADE PEJA OR BIBBY


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> okay so I think were done, even if we somehow win this series, were not going to beat the Spurs
> 
> 
> so ya
> ...


Two things. Birdman has a player option for next season at 1.8 million...not sure if he will pick it up. And trade Bibby? You are crazy


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Though I concede that we have little chance left, i'm not about to give up hope entirely. 

I don't think we should trade Peja or Bibby. Bibby is irreplacable, we will never find a pg better suited to run this team. And Peja can be an ideal second scoring option at worst, and a very good first option at best, so I think we should keep him as well. 

Even if we are capped out, I think Larry Hughes would be perfect for us, good individual defender, great slasher, athletic, and a great passer for a 2 (averaged 5 assists per this year, used to play pg) He seems to address a lot of our needs. 

Beyond that, I think we should keep Williamson, and move Miller back to the 4, so maybe we should take a look at some of the many athletic young big men that are out there this year, like Chandler, Curry, Swift, Brown, and Dalembert. 

Thomas needs to come off the bench, but I don't know where that leaves Darius and Skinner, who seems more like a 4 than a 5 to me. Evans should be kept. I would love to keep Bobby for setimental reasons, but I don't know if that's best for the team. House played well, but he can't really play point. It would be nice to leave Ostertag burried on the bench. 

I hope we bring Barnes back. His passing and rebounding was good for us. And maybe Christie will be bought out, even though Weisbrod says he won't be.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Whoops, nevermind. Anderson is opting out:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=164024


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Whoops, nevermind. Anderson is opting out:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=164024



He wouldn't be bad coming off the bench then. Pretty good actually. Keep him and then trade Skinner. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja needs to stay same with Bibby and Brad everyone eles can be replaced but thats the core we need to build around. Id like to see us pick up a big man for Corliss and Skinner maybe even Cat.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Totally agree on Hughes. If Petrie could somehow get him in a S & T that would be amazing.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kwame Brown has been suspended for the season by the Wizards. Maybe he would be available. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Offseason of uncertainty



> Five questions to consider
> 1. Will Cuttino Mobley opt out of his contract, and how will the Kings deal with the decision?
> 2. How will basketball president Geoff Petrie address the need for athleticism and toughness?
> 
> ...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

^Those are some good questions. Should be an exciting offseason!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Offseason of uncertainty
> 
> Five questions to consider
> 1. Will Cuttino Mobley opt out of his contract, and how will the Kings deal with the decision? * I like him but if we could get someone better for him am all for it.*
> ...



GO KINGS!!!


----------

